# Schreff Ruderboot 5m lang



## Olli 850 (13. März 2013)

Sollte man das oben genannte Boot mittlerweile 20 jahre alt aus GFK gegen Diebstahl versichern ? Hat einen bezahlten Liegeplatz am Rheinufer.Was schätzt ihr hat das Boot noch für einen Wert ?#c


----------



## wackelschwanz (13. März 2013)

*AW: Schreff Ruderboot 5m lang*

Hallo,#h

kann man so nicht genau sagen.
Je nach dem in welchen Zustand es ist und was für Anbauten b.z.w,  welche Ausstattung es hat, da wären Bilder vom Vorteil.

Jedoch wenn ich nach dem Alter gehe würde ich es nicht versicheren, da GFK Boote heute nicht mehr so viel kosten weil sie meistens aus Ost Europa kommen.

Gruß

W.


----------



## Olli 850 (13. März 2013)

*AW: Schreff Ruderboot 5m lang*

na ja wir sind gerade dabei es wieder auf Vordermann zu bringen - neue Lackierung - neue Sitzbretter - neue Bodenroste.Sonst hat es keine Austattung und - es gibt diese Boote noch - laufen unter Porsche Boote - unsres kostet heute neu 1.980€ ohne Ruder ! |wavey:
Habe mal ein Foto angehängt (Winde gehört zum Trailer)


----------



## wackelschwanz (13. März 2013)

*AW: Schreff Ruderboot 5m lang*

Hallo,#h

das Boot sieht zwar noch Gut aus aber wenn Du es versichern willst muss Dir klar sein das die Versicherrungen immer den Zeitwert beanschlagen.

Das heisst bei einem Neupreis von ca. 2000 Euro und einem Alter von ca. 20 Jahren wird da nicht viel rum kommen.

Ich würde es nur Gut absichern und alles was wertvolles Zubehör ist versuchen es nach jedem gebrauch abzubauen und mit nach Hause zu nehmen.

Gruß

W.


----------



## Olli 850 (13. März 2013)

*AW: Schreff Ruderboot 5m lang*

ja sowas ähnliches sagte die Versicherung auch schon.Kästen sind ja abschließbar und der Rest geht eh mit nach Hause.
Danke dir

Gruß
  Olli 850#6


----------



## Zander Franzl (19. März 2013)

*AW: Schreff Ruderboot 5m lang*

Guten Tag Olli, also ich habe im Herbst auch ein Schreff Hecht gekauft und das sah weit aus wilder aus als Deins. Habe es im Winter nun neu aufgebaut und habe es auch versichert, da es am See liegen wird. Es kommt wohl ganz auf die Versicherung an, ich zahle rund 135 € und es ist dafür Vollkasko versichert zum angegebenen Wert also 1980 € plus Ausstattung.... zu dem hast Du ein Orginal Schreff, die am Edersee und Diemelsee einen idiellen Liebhaberwert haben, quasi wie bei einem Bild wo der Maler verstorben ist ) Falls Du es mal abgeben möchtest sag bescheit... Darf man fragen für was Du es bekommen hast, und wo Du damit fischen wirst? MfG


----------



## wackelschwanz (19. März 2013)

*AW: Schreff Ruderboot 5m lang*

Hallo,

dann hast Du ja schon nach ein Jahr 1620 Euro für eine Versicherung bezahlt die Dir versprochen hat das Du wenn das mal wirklich mal weg ist dir einen Wiederanschaffungspreis von 1960 Euro zu erstatten!
Na ja vielleicht wird es dann ja mal nach 10 Jahren doch gestohlen(16200 Euro)!

Für mich ist das rausgeschmissenes Geld.

Gruß

W.


----------



## Zander Franzl (20. März 2013)

*AW: Schreff Ruderboot 5m lang*

Hallo ) komische Rechnung .... 135 im Jahr !!!!!! MfG


----------



## Zander Franzl (20. März 2013)

*AW: Schreff Ruderboot 5m lang*

Und was hast Du dafūr investiert? Mfg


----------



## wackelschwanz (21. März 2013)

*AW: Schreff Ruderboot 5m lang*

ich zahle rund 135 € und es ist dafür Vollkasko versichert zum angegebenen Wert also 1980 € plus Ausstattung.... 

Zahlst Du das etwa Monatlich ?
Jährlich wäre das schon Idiotisch bei einen Anschaffungspreis von 1980 Euro...ist ja nur GFK, nicht besonders.

Gruß

W.


----------



## Olli 850 (21. März 2013)

*AW: Schreff Ruderboot 5m lang*

Zander Franzl,

wie alt ist das Boot das du gekauft hast ?Die Versicherungen gehen 
ja meistens nach Alter des Bootes d.h. je älter das Boot umso weniger wenn überhaupt zahlt die Versicherung.
Nenn mir doc mal deine Bootsversicherung und was hast du an Wert deines Bootes angegeben ?
Gruß Olli #h


----------



## Zander Franzl (22. März 2013)

*AW: Schreff Ruderboot 5m lang*

Hey #hdas Boot ist ca 20 Jahre alt, ist aber komplett von mir gemacht worden. Den aktuellen Wert kannst Du dort selbst angeben, und da diese Boote gebraucht auf dem Markt kaum gehandelt werden würde ich vom NP ausgehen. und wie Der andere Komentator schrieb, es lohnt sich nicht liegt im Beachter des Betrachters. Sollte ich mal auf dem See kentern zahlt die Versicherung auch die Ausrüstung, die schnell mehrere extra Hunderter kostet. Muss halt jeder selber wissen. Wenn z.B jemand meine Persenning beschädigt oder sonst was bin ich voll abgesichert. Was hats denn nun gekostet? MfG


----------



## wackelschwanz (22. März 2013)

*AW: Schreff Ruderboot 5m lang*

...die Versicherung zahlt aber nur die Ausrüstung die zu dem Boot gehört, aber nicht Deine Angelsachen !

Kann ja jeder machen wie er meint, aber ich würde das Geld lieber auf Kante legen was man für die Versicherung zahlen muss.


----------



## Olli 850 (22. März 2013)

*AW: Schreff Ruderboot 5m lang*

Zander Franzl,
wenn dein Boot (so wie meines) 20 Jahre alt ist bezahlt die Versicherung den Zeitwert und nicht den Neupreis !(Wir reden immer noch von der Diebstahlversicherung)
Deine Angelausrüstung gehört da auch nicht dazu das wäre dann eventuell deine Haftpflichtversicherung (bezahlt auch nur den Zeitwert gegen Nachweis /Kaufbeleg).Mach dich bitte nochmal schlau und sag mir Bescheid |kopfkrat - Danke

PS: kannst du mir mal eine Kopie deiner Versicherungspolice zukommen lassen oder mir zumindest die Versicherung mal nennen ?

Gruß Olli |wavey:


----------



## Olli 850 (24. März 2013)

*AW: Schreff Ruderboot 5m lang*

ZANDER FRANZL,

redest du nicht mehr mit uns ? 
Könntest du meine Fragen beantworten ?


----------



## Zander Franzl (29. März 2013)

*AW: Schreff Ruderboot 5m lang*

Hey Oli, es ist bei der Achener Mûnchener und bei der Generali mòglich, kann Dir auch gerne die Telefonnummer geben. Der ist ab dem 8.4.2013 wieder da. Aber bitte nicht hier öffendlich mail mir doch und dann könnten wir schreiben oder telefonieren falls Du magst....... Francisco76@gmx.de MfG


----------



## Olli 850 (21. April 2013)

*AW: Schreff Ruderboot 5m lang*

Zander Franzl,
warum beantwortest du meine Anfrage nicht bezüglich der Versicherung bzw. des Ansprechpartners ?????
Anscheinend weil es so eine Versicherung nicht gibt oder ? wer versichert ein 20 Jahre altes Boot gegen Diebstahl bei Erstattung des Neupreises für 135€ Beitrag im Jahr ????


----------



## Fuhlman (21. April 2013)

*AW: Schreff Ruderboot 5m lang*

Ich habe noch keine Versicherung gesehen, selbst die nur Boote
Versichern, versichern Boote die älter als 15 Jahre sind nur noch Haftpflicht... 

Auch die Aachen Münchner Versichert so alte Boote nicht mehr.

Oder mit einem Wertgutachten von einem Gutachter und das Gutachten kostet
auch nochmals mehrere hundert Euro. 

Sag mal ehrlich wer würde so ein Ruderboot klauen ?
Ich würde es nicht tun... #h


----------



## Olli 850 (21. April 2013)

*AW: Schreff Ruderboot 5m lang*

sag nicht das "alte Boote" nicht geklaut werden.Wir haben unseres aufgehübscht und somit ist es das schönste unter allen anderen geworden - welches würde ein Dieb klauen #h


----------



## Taxidermist (21. April 2013)

*AW: Schreff Ruderboot 5m lang*



> Sag mal ehrlich wer würde so ein Ruderboot klauen ?
> Ich würde es nicht tun... #h


Bei uns wird alles geklaut,da wäre auch ein Einbaum nicht sicher!
Für bestimmte Bevölkerungskreise ist der Zustand eines Bootes egal, hauptsache es schwimmt!
Den Thread hier verfolge ich daher interessiert, weil spätestens in zwei,drei Jahren wird mein alter Holznachen zum U-Boot und dann soll ein neuer GFK Kahn her.
Ein neues Boot würde an meinem Gewässer höchstens ein paar Monate liegen, bis sich ein Interessent gefunden hätte. 
Daher würde ich das nur versichert riskieren.
Viel besser wäre es allerdings mal son paar Ratten zu erwischen und ihnen die Tracht Prügel ihres Lebens zu verpassen!

Jürgen


----------



## Fuhlman (21. April 2013)

*AW: Schreff Ruderboot 5m lang*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Viel besser wäre es allerdings mal son paar Ratten zu erwischen und ihnen die Tracht Prügel ihres Lebens zu verpassen!
> 
> Jürgen



Ja das wäre mal richtig solche Leute zu erwischen... :m

Warum nehmt Ihr eure Boote nicht einfach mit ???
Meins lasse ich auch nicht stehen und nehme es immer
mit und es parkt perfekt in der Doppelgarage.

Schönen Sonntag Abend...


----------



## Fr33 (23. April 2013)

*AW: Schreff Ruderboot 5m lang*

Hallo Carsten,

ich bin die 2. Person, die an der Restauration des alten Schreff GFK Bootes dabei war.

Zu deiner Frage, warum nicht einfach mitnehmen?..... Bei 45Km anfahrt mit jeweils 80KM/h über die Käffer bis zur Autobahn und dann zum Hafen. Dort gibt es so gut wie keine Optionen den Trailer zu parken, während man angeln ist.

Das Rhein-Main-Gebiet ist nicht die Meck-Pomm-Seenplatte....  Platz ist hier kostbar und teuer.

Und ja... unser Boot sticht unter der Ruderbooten so herraus, wie ein Manta auf dem Golftreffen....


----------



## Fuhlman (23. April 2013)

*AW: Schreff Ruderboot 5m lang*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Hallo Carsten,
> 
> ich bin die 2. Person, die an der Restauration des alten Schreff GFK Bootes dabei war.
> 
> ...




OK dann verstehe ich das... 

Stell mal ein Bild rein bitte.. :m:m


----------



## Fr33 (23. April 2013)

*AW: Schreff Ruderboot 5m lang*

Vorher und Nachher ?

Muss ich suchen....


----------



## Fr33 (23. April 2013)

*AW: Schreff Ruderboot 5m lang*

Sooo.... hier mal ein Bild wie es vorher aussah:

http://img5.*ih.us/img5/1953/cimg1258.jpg

Leider war über die Jahre doch einiges im Argen und musste repariert werden....

Nach etwas GFK Matten, Harz+ Härter und Spachtel und natürlich frische Bootsfarbe sieht das Ergebnis gleich besser aus:

http://*ih.us/a/img833/1998/20130410180410.jpg

http://*ih.us/a/img7/4481/20130412170111.jpg


----------



## Zander Franzl (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schreff Ruderboot 5m lang*

Habe ich doch bei der Generali und Achener Münchener Name des Mannes Joachim Figge Diemelsee Sudeck. MfG


----------



## Olli 850 (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schreff Ruderboot 5m lang*

schick mir doch bitte noch seine Tel. Nr.


----------



## Pilsbruder21 (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schreff Ruderboot 5m lang*

Hallo
ich lese hier interessiert mit.
Du lässt dir aber auch alles vorkauen.
Schau mal hier:
Link

Viel Spass


----------



## Olli 850 (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schreff Ruderboot 5m lang*

Zander Franzl
so habe nun mit Hr. Figge telefoniert - es ist genau so wie ICH gesagt habe du bekommst bei Diebstahl den ZEITWERT ersetzt und nicht den Neupreis !
Also bevor du so einen Müll hier erzählst solltest du vielleicht mal eine Rücksprache mit deiner Versicherung halten !!!!!


----------

